# How fast have you gone?



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Off road, I have gone up to but not exceeding 115. On road, I've only been up to ~70 to not get run over by traffic. lol. Even at 115, the Trifecta tune keeps on pulling!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

90 mph LTZ..until i saw my MPG rocket down haha


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

155.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Boost said:


> 155.


I need to find the long empty space to do that, but I don't doubt you!


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

lol. btw, stock cal. is limited to 135.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

<--- Has Trifecta. It is removed.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

was still pulling hard, space was the limiting factor


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

just 108 so far....still had plenty of room..and pleny of power...but the looks i was getting from the passenger seat told me i needed to slow down.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

About 85 in the Cruze. 

Fastest ever? 164 in the GTO, with just a tune, intake, and headers.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

to edit the ever part...175 in my chipped 740 bmw...on the autobahn....it started to really float then....i backed down to 165,and got passed by a 911 like i was going in reverse....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

I drove from St. Augustine, FL to Providence, RI and drove speeds from 70 to 115 MPH...Great Engine for a 4 Cyl with Turbo...I just hope it last as I drive 100 miles a day on I-95 to work and back and wondering if it will go the 300,000 I plan on driving before I retire....nice car...lots of room in front for a 6'4" 200 lb dude with the seat all the way back and down.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha 



boats4life said:


> I need to find the long empty space to do that, but I don't doubt you!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

100 + something. Stock LS 1.8 with a 6 speed. Not much open road in Cinti to go much faster.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

120, decidedly off public roads. It was still pulling nicely before I ran out of straightaway and tested the brakes diving into a sweeper.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Cruze I've hit maybe 90-95, fastest ever was 197 MPH (well 317 KPH, the GPS wasn't calibrated in MPH) in the Trans Am at Cleveland Airport. If I had another 1/4 to half mile I think I could have made 200, but we will never know


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

In the Cruze, 112 with Trifecta installed. Didn't data log it though . Got to 110 freakishly quick


----------



## cbr954 (Jun 12, 2011)

172 on the CBR on I-70. Everything else feels too slow to care.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

*video: me - 150+ mph*

At 03:20, This off topic video shows my 150 mph pass on a very long deserted stretch of road about ten years ago. In a completely stock automatic trans. '93 Mazda. Sorry it's not a Cruze, and I will never repeat or endorse that kind of foolish behavior. I am ashamed and do not recommend it. Cool video and memories though... 

TS Flashback phase 2 - YouTube


----------



## MY11SRiV (Nov 7, 2011)

I found a decent mountain road near where I live and I managed 170kmh, which is like 110mph? Still had more left in it though, had to watch out for wildlife, stupid brumbies and emu's


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

In the Cruze about 90, i wanted to hit triple digits but ive had bad experiences.

Plus im one paranoid mofo.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

170K is 105MPH, but not too shabby


----------



## Konogan (Nov 1, 2011)

100 MPH in my Aveo5... Good times.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

130! Fastest ever, 160 in a WS6 Trans am


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

Ahh, lots of good memories. Don't worry, most of the obscene ones have been on the track. So here goes: 
Cruze has only been up to 80~85 so far. 
09 Chevy Cobalt had been up to about 102
01 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 Cummins w. 6 speed ~90
99 GMC Safari Van ~80
04 Subaru WRX over 140 (highest printed speed, needle was past it)
98 Pontiac Grand Prix GT hit speed limiter at 115 a few times
86 GMC S-15 with 2.8 V6 maxed at 85 (downhill, with strong tailwind) 
94 Honda Nighthawk 250 maxed at 85 (also downhill, with tailwind)
89 Honda CB-1 400 over 115 (highest printed speed, needle past that)
07 Honda CBR1000RR hit over 180+ (too busy holding on to look down until I let 
up, then looked down and saw it flash down thru 179). 

In cars not belonging to me
96 Impala SS that belonged to dad 135
08 350 Z that was a friends 110
02 Porsche 911 Aero that replaced friends Z 125
11 Ferrari 458 I rented in Italy 130


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

130mph on the dyno in 4th gear could of been alot better


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Had it up to 106 the other day wanted to see about the 121 someone else did. Good thing I didn't as soon as I backed out, I saw a cop with someone else pulled over going the other way.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

147MPH at WSAAF(airfield) 06 Civic Si. Also 572MPH.... Jetliner 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

135mph in Diesel, on a closed private road that a friend of mine has.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

way to revive a thread from 2011...

Dunno how this is not locked like the one a couple weeks ago.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

I took mine up to 80.


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

fastest I have run was 100 even....and it was struggling BAD lol....I need a trifecta after new injectors and turbo...

Chad


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

110, passing a line of 9 cars at once on a two lane highway.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

85 is just average highway speed here. 
I've been at around 90-95 in the Cruze, but just in normal driving, I haven't specifically taken it out to see how fast I could get it.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

165 in my 2000 trans am ws6 auto with a 3200 stall and 3:23 gears.  the cruze 105 and that was it 1 time no desire to do ot again it took too long and isnt worth the risk of getting caught. I guess im getting old
My other cars
2005 sts cadillac with a v8 ran 130 lots of pull left.
2005 grand prix gtp comp g 120ish
1998 saturn sl2 ugly purple 125 many times and still pulled crazy little motor in thay car.
2006 vw polo with 75hp ran it 110 kmh when i lived in europe. 
2010 hyundai elantra 100 didnt feel safe going any faster.
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

...too fast 

...and, my _Red Hot_ Cruze color, was not an asset.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

2011 thread, lol.

I went to my car's top speed : 216 kph = 134 mph. Very stable at that speed and of course, im not stock.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

My cruze feels your floating cant feel the speed at 80mph the car handles so well.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

Well there was that one time I ate at Taco Bell!!!:blush:


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

There's a site policy against racing stories on this forum plz lock this thread

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

*locks thread* ????

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Please remember guys the speed limit is the law and not a suggestion obey every and all traffic laws 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, someone actually took a picture while doing 120?
Smh

Locked. Keep it on the track guys.


----------

